# How to Brew Day December 12th



## Brian B (Nov 30, 2009)

We are having another "How to Brew" day on Saturday December 12th, starting around 11:30 am. We will have 4 brewers from the North Texas Homebrewers Association brewing extract beers and answering your questions about the brewing process.

Brian 
Resident Homebrewer


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 30, 2009)

I envy everyone in Texas...








Brian,


I am looking forward to trying some beer making. I have never done it (only wine). I hope you won't mind if I try to pick your brain soon!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2009)

Im betting if you videoed it it would ease some minds just like Georges videos did for Wine and the sales would go up!


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 30, 2009)

I called George about that Wade!!! He said he is working on it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2009)

Cool, then we could lure you and others into that awesome aspect of home brewing!


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 30, 2009)

COUNT ME IN BIG TIME BABY!!!



I guess It would just help to SEE it done.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, seeing is believing and no one likes to jump in blind. There are many You Tube videos though if you dont want to wait


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah... just none as good as Georges!!!


But I will still check em out...


----------



## smurfe (Nov 30, 2009)

Wish I was just a bit closer to you. Would love to come and help you out. I really need to make it back there and see the new store. Good luck and glad to see a brewer in house now.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 1, 2009)

Extract brewing is cool Goodfella........... You'll make better beer than you can buy in a store....... Guaranteed....... I'm waiting for Sinsei Smurfe to invite me over for an all grain extravaganza........


----------



## smurfe (Dec 1, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Extract brewing is cool Goodfella........... You'll make better beer than you can buy in a store....... Guaranteed....... I'm waiting for Sinsei Smurfe to invite me over for an all grain extravaganza........



Well, my lazy butt is still working on my brew shed and I have to admit, I have been really slacking at it. I guess the fact the last time I brewed I made up like 40 gallons had some factor on that as I haven't needed any beer for a long time but heck, I guess you could come over about any time and we could brew up a 5 gallon batch. I even got some old equipment here I would pass along to convert you to an all grain brewer on the cheap. I really need to get back to brewing though. I will probably have to drag the manual for my system back out the next time I brew just to refresh my memory.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 1, 2009)

I wish George was closer to us as well. Our LHBS has had a couple of Brew Days that we've attended. They are a lot of fun, even if they get grumpy when I ask what is in the beer before I'll drink any. 
VC


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2009)

Our LHBS does it to once in a great while with an all grain batch. They make very good beer there and Im sure youve all seen theyre books. Clone Brews and Beer Captured! They also are re-releasing Clone Brews with another 50 brand new recipes very shortly! Ifyou are ever around the corner from me stop in there and sample some brew. They have all thedse extract kits in stock and can whip up an all grain kit for any of these if you call before hand. And if you are ever around the corner from me stop by here also as I have 3 beers on tap most of the time and also sparkling crab apple cider and soon to have sparkling raspberry wine on tap also.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 2, 2009)

The hell with it.....I'M MOVIN IN!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2009)

Yehaw!!!!!!!!!I wouldnt even play around with bottling if I were to do it again, Id go right to the Tap-A-Draft system and if I needed to, to the kegging where I am now. Id never touch a bottle again. I have a few cases of beer bottles that I may bottle some mead in just to use them up.


----------



## paubin (Dec 5, 2009)

I just gotta say though that there is something special about crackin open a bottle though. kinda tough givin kegs as gifts...lol


Pete


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 17, 2009)

Any updates on how Brew day went????


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a brew day on Saturday also! Mine went well, no boil overs here!


----------



## Brian B (Dec 21, 2009)

The How to Brew day on the 12th went well. All 5 brewers made it and the weather wasn't to bad. We had quit a few people stop to check out the process.

Brian


----------



## Wade E (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like a blast!


----------

